# Touch up of Scratch: Mix colour with clear coat and then apply?



## wyliss (Feb 9, 2007)

As title really.
I'll be using a Loew Cornell pen to apply the paint.
:thumb:


----------



## gareth_j (May 26, 2018)

I use chippex. Haven’t used what you’re talking about specifically but having used a number of touch up pens over the years... they’re crap IMO!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wyliss (Feb 9, 2007)

The touch up pen is from the dealer so both the colour and clear coat are separate and come with the usual huge brushes hence The Loew Cornell Pen. 
Thanks


----------



## justinio (Jun 24, 2013)

Yes mix the base and clear. The Lowe pen is great


----------



## Mike J (Jul 5, 2018)

wyliss said:


> As title really.
> I'll be using a Loew Cornell pen to apply the paint.
> :thumb:


Hi wyliss
Exactly who do you buy these pens from, the UK, the USA, or ???

Please post the link it would be so helpful.

Thank you.


----------



## macca666 (Mar 30, 2010)

Mike J said:


> Hi wyliss
> Exactly who do you buy these pens from, the UK, the USA, or ???
> 
> Please post the link it would be so helpful.
> ...


From recall i believe it might've been Amazon theres been a thread not too long ago about this.

A quick Google though search brings it up on Amazon and eBay for the UK plus a number of US sellers :thumb:

Edit: might not have been Amazon as it's now 53 quid on there as opposed to about 13 on eBay:lol:


----------



## pxr5 (Feb 13, 2012)

It probably was Amazon. I bought the Loew pen from there in May 18 for £12.46. It's £53 now on Amazon *yikes*


----------



## josje (Jul 10, 2013)

these do work as well:
http://alturl.com/ixwwn


----------



## wyliss (Feb 9, 2007)

ebay or Amazon. :thumb:



Mike J said:


> Hi wyliss
> Exactly who do you buy these pens from, the UK, the USA, or ???
> 
> Please post the link it would be so helpful.
> ...


----------



## gareth_j (May 26, 2018)

wyliss said:


> The touch up pen is from the dealer so both the colour and clear coat are separate and come with the usual huge brushes hence The Loew Cornell Pen.
> Thanks


Only just googled what you're talking about! I see now!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Honda (Aug 27, 2012)

****tail stick!!


----------



## GleemSpray (Jan 26, 2014)

I have pretty much the same question / problem:

Key scratch down the side of a silver Golf mk6, which is down to the primer, but not down to the bare metal. 

I intend to go for a proper respray repair later on down the line, but for now just want to make it a bit less obvious ( because its metallic silver, it doesnt stand out too much ) as its a daily driver. 

I already have a Halfords touch-up kit i bought when i got the car, which is matched to the manufacturers paint code of the car - the kit has primer, paint and clearcoat tubes with built-in brushes.

As it is, i cant see a way of successfully building up layers of primer, base and then clearcoat, so would i get some sort of result if i mixed a little of the base and clearcoat and then dibbed it in very lightly and carefully in layers over several days ??

Or will it just look worse than if i had left it alone ????? ::doublesho


----------



## wyliss (Feb 9, 2007)

Try first with a stone chip. I’ve done that on a donor car and it works well. I also intend to invest in the Festool lzk-hm shave tool to perfectly level the protruding paint. If it works for a stone chip then why not a scratch +++


----------



## Mike J (Jul 5, 2018)

Thank you for the replies. :thumb:

I will try a commercial supplier of nail bar equipment to what they have to offer before contacting a friend in the US for a _gift_ to be mailed over.


----------

